# Slide Show, Some of the Best of Chard56



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thought I'd share some of my favorite Bettas of the past 5 years. Just click on the picture of the Halfgiant Grizzled Halfmoon.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

stunnig fish, no this may be stupid question. But do you breed them?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd say 95% of those pictures were raised by me. A few are males I purchased at a pet store for breeding purposes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome bettas, Chard56!


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

That is an amazing aload of bettas. It must've taken ages to breed them at that standard


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sam555 said:


> That is an amazing aload of bettas. It must've taken ages to breed them at that standard


It says last 5 years


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes I know but it still would take a lot of time to get them there and grown up that much


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

All from pet store stock and the original females were all Veiltail or Crowntail. I could not find any Halfmoon or Halfmoon Plakat females anywhere. I'd look for a female with a few three or four ray branching and after the first year and a half through selective breeding I had females that I could spawn and they would give me Halfmoons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Halfmoons are awesome. I had one once, but he died. I hope to get another one soon, because I love halfmoons.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Angelclown, I have had halfmoons, plakats, veiltails, delta tails, crowntails, and halfmoon doubletails, and none have beat betta imbellis. IMO, petstore splendens are nothing compared to the wild type bettas. especially imbellis.


----------

